
Ask HN: Why are we ignoring social network aggregators? - lykahb
With the Facebook leaks the alternative social platforms are getting more attention. But without the network effect they have difficulty expanding.<p>An aggregator that manages your social graph and multiple feeds will make transition between the networks easier. At the same time it will improve privacy since it won&#x27;t run the FB trackers.<p>The aggregators were a hot topic ten years ago. Power.com was getting momentum before it was shut down with Facebook lawsuit. Is it time to build a better decentralized aggregator that will pave the way for better networks?
======
borplk
Maybe because social networks have locked down their APIs.

Remember friendfeed? (facebook bought them)

Back then "open" was hip. Now they all want the whole pie for themselves.

